# lectures!



## polly_wanna_cracker (Aug 13, 2005)

-


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

talking to your professors?letting them know you might get up and leave once.. maybe even more during class.that usually alleviates the fears, because you know they are aware that you can get up and use the bathroomimodium?


----------



## polly_wanna_cracker (Aug 13, 2005)

-


----------



## 14780 (Jul 19, 2005)

Have you thought about getting up earlier and trying an exersise routine? That's what I do. It destresses me and gets everything out of my system (literally and mentally).


----------



## polly_wanna_cracker (Aug 13, 2005)

-


----------



## 19282 (Jul 19, 2005)

On those days when you just can't make it to class, would a camcorder work better than a notetaker?


----------



## 14780 (Jul 19, 2005)

I only drink water any more, so I don't have anything to suggest on that end. On sleeping...Stay on a set schedule. Exercise twice a day and it _will_ help. I would suggest a tape recorder before a camcorder though. It's less obvious and quite common. Some instructors do not like lectures recorded. Have a backup plan if they say "no" -- get a friend to keep one in their bag.







Been there, done that one for sure!


----------



## 15550 (Aug 14, 2005)

Ive got into a routine at uni. I set my alarm about 30 mins before i need to get up and take soem immodium. Then i go back to sleep for 30 mins. Then as soon as i get up properly i make a peppermint tea (with ginger in it sometimes) and leave the bag in til ive had a shower. Then make sure i have enough time to drink my tea before my lecture. I always make sure i have my 'survival' kit in my bag. Like imodium and a bottle of water, some mints, and gum, tissues, phone and a bit of money (so i could always get a taxi if i needed to) and a book jus in case worse things come to worse and i end up stuck in a bathroom. AT least then i couls calm myself down. Nightmare though, i agree. Ele


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

omg ele thats like me hehe that made me smile that your plan is the same as mine i get up when my bf leaves take 2 immodium, go back to bed 30mins, get up get washed ect then take my next 2immodium.... always have enough money for taxi, choc bar and drink for sugar usually ribena or flat dr pepper, tissues, feminine wet wipes in case i want to be cleaner than clean, my mp3 player in case i need to be in loo or chill out... also tryin to pudsh for my driving test now whiel ym tummys calm so i cand rive that will almost eliminate me taking prevention immodium on the days i dont really need it but take it to be sure lol


----------



## 15550 (Aug 14, 2005)

Snap! I go back to uni at the end of sept. Im going to be a 30 mins walk from the house to uni instead of being on campus and being 2 mins walk away. Its going to be a nightmare. Ive started learning to drive. Im going to have to carry on back at uni. Had 7 lessons. Im so rubbish at it! I jus want to drive now though!!! It'll take the pressure off so much. lol


----------

